# Breaking News Jay say "leverage machines build muscle faster"



## NordicNacho (May 10, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 10, 2007)

Just a question about this guy.
Is he al natural? or used some sort of drugs.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 10, 2007)

lots of drugs.  Plus Muscle Tech  He's scary huh  must feel great to have a pump when your that big


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 10, 2007)

Ya..lots..of..drugs...shit.


----------



## kinkery (May 10, 2007)

his face looks bloated..


----------



## Christopher J (May 11, 2007)

His calves are ridiculous. Hes not on steroids. Arnold says these new guys get tested regularly. ha ha ha  The physiques these days are out of control. If I had to chose the body that I would want to live with out of any bodybuilder, I would easily choose Arnolds.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 15, 2007)

that machine looks pretty cool though.  $1350 doesn't seem astronomical.  Maybe someday when I have a bigger house and more money...


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2007)

The guy is a monster.


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2007)

DiGiTaL said:


> Just a question about this guy.
> Is he al natural? or used some sort of drugs.



you're kidding right?


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 15, 2007)

lol No. Well I know he is on some kind of drug, what got me was when i watched the video I was "Wow i wanna be like him...but the drugs"..so i randomly asked. Its sad i even had to ask when i knew the answer.
lol.


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2007)

DiGiTaL said:


> lol No. Well I know he is on some kind of drug, what got me was when i watched the video I was "Wow i wanna be like him...but the drugs"..so i randomly asked. Its sad i even had to ask when i knew the answer.
> lol.



ALL IFBB Pro bodybuilders use steroids (and other drugs, i.e. hGH), and about 95% of national level NPC competitors use steroids.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 15, 2007)

Prince said:


> ALL IFBB Pro bodybuilders use steroids (and other drugs, i.e. hGH), and about 95% of national level NPC competitors use steroids.



pardon my ignorance, but don't they test for that stuff?


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> pardon my ignorance, but don't they test for that stuff?



yeah, about as much as the NFL does.


----------



## depaul (May 15, 2007)

I'd say he's got a future in acting if anything goes wrong with his bodybuilding career.


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

So I'm confused. 

Is it drugs or the leverage machines that build muscle?

I bet you'd get huge if you used leverage machines, on drugs.


----------



## vortrit (May 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> So I'm confused.
> 
> Is it drugs or the leverage machines that build muscle?
> 
> I bet you'd get huge if you used leverage machines, on drugs.


----------



## Mags (May 16, 2007)

Haha, I love the whole commerciality of it all. It's great how just by giving him wads of cash,they've bought his sincerity to flog their product - "Only the best train with Powertech". I know endorsing a celebrity is nothing new when selling products, but it's good to see it's still done just as cheesy and blatent (although I can imagine the hoards of cell-tech minions rushing out to buy yet another 'muscle guarantee' quick-fix).

I think the machines look okay and could add muscle as part of a varied training regime, but that's not a new idea either. Don't get me wrong, Jay's feathering in his quads and his stone-like claves are awesome, but I can't help feeling it's his chemical side kicks (and his Muscletech cocktails) that build his body rather than leverage machines alone.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 16, 2007)

"if you want a body like this, train with leverage by powertec"........yeah OK buddy!


----------

